# Anybody in Ottawa want to be part of/host a gear fest?



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Anybody interested in hosting a pedal/amp/guitar trying fest sometime? I'd offer up my apartment but noise would have to be kept to a pretty low volume unfortunately. Somone with a single home would obviously be preferred.

I have a bunch of pedals and a few amps I can throw in the mix. (Timmy, KOT clone, Klon clone, Xotic AC+, Teese Wah, Fairfield Barbershop, MJM London Fuzz, MJM RM Booster, Stymon El Capistan, Strymon Lex and tons of other stuff.

For amps I can bring my Matchless Chieftain 1x12 combo and my Tungsten Crema Wheat.

I'm a lefty so my guitars are likely useless to everybody but me.

Any takers?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

captainbrew said:


> Anybody interested in hosting a pedal/amp/guitar trying fest sometime? I'd offer up my apartment but noise would have to be kept to a pretty low volume unfortunately. Somone with a single home would obviously be preferred.
> 
> I have a bunch of pedals and a few amps I can throw in the mix. (Timmy, KOT clone, Klon clone, Xotic AC+, Teese Wah, Fairfield Barbershop, MJM London Fuzz, MJM RM Booster, Stymon El Capistan, Strymon Lex and tons of other stuff.
> 
> ...


No takers it seems


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

There have been a couple of Ottawa GC get-togethers already. One in a GC members workplace on the weekend, and another at a studio in Carp. I guess location would be the key.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

What about capital rehearsal studio? How big are the rooms there, anybody know? I also have some gear people might like to try (still have my slant 6V!)


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Any Location works for me. We could book some time at the studio where my band rehearses which is near Preston and Carling.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That would be very cool. I would love to the hear the Crema Wheat! I do own a bike shop downtown - there maybe enough room in the back wrenching area. I guess it would depend how many people there are. If there are only a few people I would even consider to do it at my house. Or I would be glad to help out with renting out someplace. 

I have a TK Metropolitan and a bunch of pedals I could bring.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd gladly pay for the rehearsal space, or we could go to someone's house/shop. I'd suggest we limit it to 4 or 5 guys/(girls?) to prevent gear overload. I've been to a few of these over the years and it gets kind of crazy if 3 or 4 people are trying to play at once. We did one (a forum member hosted) and it was about 8 people, each person got 15 minutes to demo their stuff and then let others try it and see. It took about a half an hour to an hour per person to get a good try with the gear.

I can bring a couple of Dr. Z amps and my Carr. I also have a custom shop tele and an R7 if anybody would like to try it.

Maybe a Sunday morning/afternoon?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds fine by me.

I've had a couple of these things at my place, and they seem to work out fine. Captainbrew and player99 and I did one of these a month or so back, and it would have taken another 6 hours to get through all the pedals that everybody had. I've no problem hosting another, but I'm up for another venue if one presents itself. The suggestion to limit gear is probably sensible. It can start to be a bit like middle-school field trip to Steve's Music on a Saturday morning, if one has too many people wanting to try too many things at once.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Depending on the timing, I'd be interested in coming out as well. I can't offer up a place to host it unfortunately, but I'll chip in to cover the costs.


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

I would also be interested in attending. I have a couple of neat pieces and would mind seeing what others around town have. I can't offer up a location either, but I would be willing to chip in for costs.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd also be willing to pitch in for the cost of the space.
We could definitely have it where my bands rehearses but it's a fairly small space and having more than 4-5 people with guitars/amps and pedals would be a tight squeeze.
It's about $15 an hour I believe. Near Preston and Carling. Right by Pub Italia which is nice!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, if you can check on availability, Sunday is usually the best day me, but whatever works for everyone. We can limit it to the first 5 confirmed/certain to attend. If it goes OK, and people have fun we can try for a bigger space next time?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty much every Sunday at about 1pm is perfect for me as well as the rehearsal space. My band rehearses from 9:30-12:30 so right after rehearsal would be ideal.

Who could make it on Sunday Feb. 26th at 1pm? First 4 other than me to confirm they can make it are in! Let me know what you plan on bringing.

1- captainbrew aka Shaun (Matchless Chieftain 1x12, Bearfoot DRD, Strymon El Capistan, Strymon Lex, Empress Fuzz, Klon Clon, Timmy, Paisley Drive and a bunch more random stuff) 

2- 

3- 

4- 

5-


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have something that day, let me check and see if i can rearrange before this thing fills up.


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

captainbrew said:


> Pretty much every Sunday at about 1pm is perfect for me as well as the rehearsal space. My band rehearses from 9:30-12:30 so right after rehearsal would be ideal.
> 
> Who could make it on Sunday Feb. 26th at 1pm? First 4 other than me to confirm they can make it are in! Let me know what you plan on bringing.
> 
> ...


 Mikeroesoft aka Joel (Carol Ann Revo45 w/ Stone Age 2x12, Emma discombobulator, Empress Compressor, Klon, Empress Delay) I can bring an old Fender non-reverb Pro with a Van Amps Reverbmate too if necessary.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll see if I can get over there on Sunday. Maybe a bit tight.....


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll have to bow out of this one, February is bad for me. If another one comes up in mid-late March, I should be able to make it.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok so just 2 confirmed so far. I'll give it until Friday to see if we can get at least 4 total people otherwise we'll reschedule.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

What if we had it on Sunday March 18? Who would be able to show up?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

March 18 is a no-go for me, but I'll see if I can come this Sunday.

I'll try and restrict myself to a dozen!!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

OK so 2 confirmed and 1 maybe for this Sunday. Any other takers?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

OK I'm cancelling this Sunday's get together in order to setup a time that more people can attend.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Duly noted.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get back to you. I saw the thread late so I was unable to respond quickly.....I'll try to check more often to make sure I can get the time to go


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

I would Definatly be down! I only have one amp that anyone would wanna try (stock non master volume yba3) but I would love to try some pedals through it!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anybody make it on Sunday March 18th around 12:30?


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Later in the day is better for me as I usually take my son swimming but I could probably switch times....soooooo I will say yes.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok so far:

captainbrew
Macki

Anybody else? Mr. Hammer? punt?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I can come on the 18th

I can bring my 67 CS tele or my R7 Les Paul, and for amps maybe my Carr Slant 6V or my Route 66. Let me know if anybody has a strong preference.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll lug my amp and effects over.....for an amp I have a Tone King Metropolitan and for effects I have a Diamond Comp, Fairfield Barbershop, FEA Photon Fuzz, Voodoo Lab wah, Strymon, Lex, Empress Phaser and Delay, and a Diamond Trem.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

OK so captainbrew
Macki and
Zdogma confirmed for 1230 on the 18th. Anybody else?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok so we're confirmed for 12:30 on March 18th. We have the room booked until 3:30pm. Here's a map. (WOW, they've done TONS of work on the place because it looks nothing like the house on streetview)
http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=Shine+...St,+Ottawa,+Ottawa+Division,+Ontario&t=h&z=17

2-3 more openings if anybody else wants to join in the gear fest.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks like its close to the Prescott, maybe we'll need some beer and meatball samiches after.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

zdogma said:


> Looks like its close to the Prescott, maybe we'll need some beer and meatball samiches after.


Yeah, either that or pub Italia which is a couple of houses down.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll have to regretfully pass. I'm in Toronto on the 18th.


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

Wish I could be there, but I am away as well. It would be nice to meet some local people who are also interested in this gear stuff.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm unfortunately going to have to cancel this week as the rehearsal room isn't available. I'll keep you guys posted about a possible future date. Sorry.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

No problem - let me know when something else comes up. I am always interested.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

No problem, I'm still interested as well.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anybody make it this Sunday March 25th in the afternoon? Say 12:30?
If yes, I'll book the room for 2-3 hours.
Let me know ASAP.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok so this Sunday isn't look good unfortunately. No enough people can make it. I'll try again in a few weeks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Should have looked here sooner. Now I have to unpack the car.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry Mark. Would have just been your and me. I'd like to get 5-6 people if possible.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No problem whatsoever. Gives me more time to develop and bring in more interesting things anyway. No harm, no foul. Looking forward to the next try.


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

Just thought I'd bump this thread back up.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Good idea. Once my band is done recording I'll have some time for a get together. Probably mid October?


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey - keep me in the loop, I would like to come.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Same location?


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry to bump the tread and leave....I don't come on here much but I'd love to do a meet up somewhere sometime. Mid to late-October would be alright with me. I'll try to check back here on a more consistent basis.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm thinking at soundcheck rehearsal studios on Carling. Not sure when as I'm really busy at the moment.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok I have some free time now. Who's interested in doing a gear get together in the next week or so?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Someone posted on Kijiji Sunday June 2nd, 10-4, 32 Colonade road. Is this the same get together that you would be talking about or is it somebody else?
Thanks


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmm that's somebody else. I'll look into it though.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wonder if its the guy who owned Retrotown Music?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not seeing the ad on either Kijiji or OM, but it quite likely IS Darwin. There was a similar event in the exact same place last year on Father's Day. With the demise of Tuscon's, this would be prety much the only swap/garage meet in the region this year.

I should probably snag a table. I have a bunch of stuff I need to sell, plus there is a rather sizeable array of stuff sitting in the basement of a friend who passed away a few years ago, that I've been helping his wife sell off bit by bit. Maybe I should share a table with David Arguin, who does the "pedals by Dave".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, found the ad ( http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...-Show-and-Musicians-Market-W0QQAdIdZ479690139 ) $50 a table? Ouch! I'd really have to split a table with someone to make it worthwhile. Probably need to keep a lot of stuff in boxes and show pics of it just to make efficient use of space.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess this is more of a flea market type of event and not a meet and greet and sell etc.... Too bad I dont have anything to sell.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well if the weather's good, people CAN hang out in the parking lot, identify themselves in some obvious manner and open up their car trunk to shoot the breeze about gear with other folks from here. It doesn't have to be ALL about buying and selling. If I go, I'll be sure to bring along a couple battery-powered amps to try stuff out with.

There was a fellow there last year who was selling some of those Brownsville Thug guitars for a decent price. They're a sort of upgraded Danelectro with what I assume is a softwood core and masonite top. Very nice and playable. Should have picked one up.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good idea Mark.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I've sent an e-mail to the organiser on Kijiji and waiting for an answer.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a quick response back from Andy ( Retrotown) Here is what he said. 6 vendors confirmed, high end instruments,and some amps,boutique pedal builders.They have been at it for 3 years and its growing. Gonna go and check them out Sunday.
He encouraged people who want to sell off some equipp. to contact them and help further grow the gear show and sell.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be there, sharing a table with David Arguin (Dave's pedals). I'll be bringing some stuff that I hope interests folks, some of it very functional and utilitarian (the sort of stuff Lee Valley would sell if they dabbled in pedals), and some in the well-_there's_-something-you-don't-see-every-day category. dave is more in the 2nd than the 1st category. If you come by, identify yourself by handle so I can stick a face and name to a handle.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just an update to draw this to local people's attention:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...-Show-and-Musicians-Market-W0QQAdIdZ489235985


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this still on? The Kijiji ad seems to have been pulled since yesterday. I'll probably still head over to see.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, still on. Several ads up. Retrosonic just advertized a booth today.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to get by just to see what's there.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Made it out and it was well worth it for me. Enjoyed talkig with the vendors and saw a few people from the forum, Mark Hammer to name one. Mark had his collection of pedals and was demoing them. A lot of fun . Retrosonic pedals had a great selection of pedals,delay,chorus phaser etc... Really nice pedals and on sale for the show. Tundra Guitars had a booth and really enjoyed talikg to them. Saw a few nice old LP's and a nice 65 Strat made my day. Thanks to Darwin and Andy (Retrotown) for puting on the show.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I really liked Mark Hammer's warranty for his pedals.

"If you buy one of my pedals, I will fix it as long as I am alive."


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Mark has cool stuff...period.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

nonreverb said:


> Mark has cool stuff...period.


Not just that, Mark is a great guy. I really enjoyed chating with him and also with Rick Boudreau, very nice guy (toneemporium.com) He was selling some good but not expensive boutique style pickups.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the nod. You guys should have introduced yourselves so I can put a face to a name.

Yeah, I had a good time as well. There were a few moments when it felt like Saturday morning at Steve's or L&M and I had to yell conversations, but generally nice and relaxed. I was also impressed with the stuff that Tone Emporium had. Kicking myself that I didn't pick up one of their Tele bridge plates.

While we were all packing up, Richard/nonreverb put a Vox through its paces, using what I gather was an Epi LP loaded with Tone Emporium pickups. Richard can certainly play, and when he stopped, all the folks packing up their stuff burst into applause. Well-deserved. Thanks for the load-out soundtrack, bro! Nice way to end the day.

Nice to see some familiar faces. I hadn't seen Tim Larwill (Retro-Sonic) for a couple years, so it was great to catch up. When I mentioned to him that I was surprised to see him now using different colours for his various pedals, he mentioned that his TS-derived pedal was _supposed_ to be green, and that whoever he had ordered the prepped chassis from had screwed up the order and made both the overdrive and distortion pedals black. I joked that now the "black issue" would acquire some mystique. T'was also kind of cool to see his son helping him out at the booth.

Somebody who passed by our table (I was sharing one with local builder David Arguin) mentioned that the bulbs used in older Morley pedals were identical to the bulbs used in single-engine aircraft (I gather for instrument panels), and could be gotten from aircraft supply places, should your Morley Pedal crap out on you. Handy tip.


----------



## bass.man (Oct 1, 2013)

We are planning The Kanata Guitar Show, Ottawa valley's first annual guitar show & gear sale will be held at the Brookstreet Hotel, 525 legget Dr in Kanata on November 24 from 10-4, lots of free parking, admission will be a nonperishable food donation going to local food bank. 
There will be something for everybody from beginner to pro players and collectors.
We are looking for more vendors, if interested to participate as a Vendor, please contact us for more info at [email protected]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bass.man said:


> We are planning The Kanata Guitar Show, Ottawa valley's first annual guitar show & gear sale will be held at the Brookstreet Hotel, 525 legget Dr in Kanata on November 24 from 10-4, lots of free parking, admission will be a nonperishable food donation going to local food bank.
> There will be something for everybody from beginner to pro players and collectors.
> We are looking for more vendors, if interested to participate as a Vendor, please contact us for more info at [email protected]


Will be there !!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

bass.man said:


> We are planning The Kanata Guitar Show, Ottawa valley's first annual guitar show & gear sale will be held at the Brookstreet Hotel, 525 legget Dr in Kanata on November 24 from 10-4, lots of free parking, admission will be a nonperishable food donation going to local food bank.
> There will be something for everybody from beginner to pro players and collectors.
> We are looking for more vendors, if interested to participate as a Vendor, please contact us for more info at [email protected]


Sounds cool - I live in Kanata - I'll be there. 

Are you a guitar store, or affiliated with a guitar store? Or this is just something that you're doing on your own?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Me and my overalls will probably show. See ya there, Derek.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Should be able to make it this time. The date is perfect, no rehearsal as we are doing our CD release on the 23rd.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think I can come out as well, it will be great to see everyone again.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm going to try and make it out as well. Heck, Bell's Corners is next door to Kanata...no excuse!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting a few more GC members here in Ottawa.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## STGuitarworks (Jul 19, 2008)

Bass.Man, I think that we met at the http://www.ottawaguitarshow.com/2013-ottawa-guitar-show.html ! 

If there is still space, I would be enthusiastic about taking part!! I'm able to bring at least 2 of these instrument styles: http://www.stguitarworks.com/guitars.html, also some of these: http://www.stguitarworks.com/MiniV.html

It would be a pleasure to meet some GC members in person!!


----------

